# Some New Ducks Calls



## BrentWin (Aug 25, 2014)

Due to my wife's recent medical difficulties, I have missed some shop time. But, she's back on her feet and I am getting some calls done. Here are some spalted beech, cross cut hedge and black and white ebony calls that I just got finished.

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF2037-001_zps32551ff9.jpg

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF2030-001_zpsbf875a9f.jpg

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/56ece4e2-6ba3-4869-8d8d-36c6c458f571_zpse359fbe3.jpg

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 5


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Aug 25, 2014)

Shouldnt your calls be called something along the lines of "Monkey Fart" instead of "Crows fork," just a suggestion...


----------



## BrentWin (Aug 25, 2014)

I'll have to consult with Brink to make sure that he hasn't already copywrited that name.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 25, 2014)

Great looking calls, Brent! Particularly fond of the first one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BrentWin (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks Henry. That was one of those pieces of wood that just popped with color when I dipped it .


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Aug 25, 2014)

For some reason thought this was brink!


BrentWin said:


> I'll have to consult with Brink to make sure that he hasn't already copywrited that name.


----------



## SENC (Aug 25, 2014)

Typical closeminded simian profiling. "You all look alike." Hateful ape-basher.

@Brink and @BrentWin, I apologize to you that you were subjected to this. Most of us here are much more open-minded and respectful of others' feelings and tolerant of our differences.



GeauxGameCalls said:


> For some reason thought this was brink!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Aug 25, 2014)

Very nice indeed Brent, are those double reeds ? I also like the spalted beech...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 25, 2014)

Nice calls, that B&W is really sharp. 

Also, I don't know what happened but good to hear your wife is better.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 25, 2014)

They all look great.... But I think my favorite is the b&w

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BrentWin (Aug 25, 2014)

SENC said:


> Typical closeminded simian profiling. "You all look alike." Hateful ape-basher.
> 
> @Brink and @BrentWin, I apologize to you that you were subjected to this. Most of us here are much more open-minded and respectful of others' feelings and tolerant of our differences.



Don't worry Henry, just another case of the man trying to keep the primate down. I'm used to it.


Randy, No they are all single reed


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Aug 25, 2014)

For an apology I'll send some bananas y'all way!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BrentWin (Aug 25, 2014)

Yeah, there you go, promoting another stereotype.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Aug 25, 2014)

Stupid autocorrect! I meant a lfrb full of wood!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 25, 2014)

Nice, nice, nice calls.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 26, 2014)

Brent - your time out of the shop sure didn't taint you skills. Very nice and I'm in the spalted beech camp too. That one just stands out. Nice work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 26, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Brent - your time out of the shop sure didn't taint you skills. Very nice and I'm in the spalted beech camp too. That one just stands out. Nice work!


What is even more amazing is that Brent's call in multiple ducks at once. You see, the rest of us only make duck calls. Brent makes duck*s *calls.


----------



## BrentWin (Aug 27, 2014)

Henry, what good is a call if it only calls in one duck and then is finished for the day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 27, 2014)

Nice calls- hard to pick a favorite.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

